# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Hairloss at 23 ?

## bobby88

Hy everybody,

I am 23 and i don't know if i need to take a treatment.

What can you say about my situation ?

Thx very much for your help

----------


## mothernature

there is no hairloss. dont know where u got that from

----------


## mattj

There doesn't seem to be any sign of hairloss. Have you noticed any changes?

----------


## bobby88

> there is no hairloss. dont know where u got that from


 Several people are saying that i'm loosing my hairs




> There doesn't seem to be any sign of hairloss. Have you noticed any changes?


 I don't really know, i started looking at my hairs just 1 year ago. I've always had thin hairs and i big "hole" in the back of my head but it seems that I've less density.

----------


## itzbryan

That's simply your "swirl." --Everybody has one.

If this is peer induced, chances are it isn't true. If however, one day you look at your dome and think to yourself, "holy shit, where's my hair," then perhaps you should investigate it further. 

You have a think head of hair at the moment. So with it being long, it is hard to tell whether you are truly losing any hair. -- On the other hand, with it being so long, it is evident that this is the way your crown naturally falls, meaning your swirl will always look like this. 

If you truly are concerned about it, buzz it and take a look in the natural sunlight. If you think it's nothing to be concerned with, live it up while you still can my furry little friend.

----------


## Experimenter

Don't worry about your hair loss so far.

But I recommend you to check and count your fallen hairs.
When you check your fallen hairs, if some downy short hairs are included, you should care about it. 

Following picture (dated Dec. 5. 2005) shows my head as a result of my hair loss.
In my case, about 90 fallen hairs including about 45 downy short hairs per a day had continued for about 26 years. 
But I've just managed to succeed in decreasing number of my fallen downy hairs to less than 10. I think my hair is increasing now.
Following another picture (dated Jul. 31. 2011)  shows my head after increasing.

note: Above number of fallen hairs is the one of fallen hairs stuck on a towel wiped with which I wiped my head after washing my head and hair almost every night.

----------


## bobby88

Thx very much for your answers.

----------


## bobby88

2012

I don't really know what to think and if there is change..

----------


## clandestine

No; go away.

----------


## john2399

I hate people who post their full heads of hair on here looking for advice. Do you want us to tell you you are not dealing with hairloss to feel better like seriously if you think you are losing your hair with that mop of hair you have than you have problems.

----------


## Maradona

easy test is to do a minituarization study, i don't know why it's so complicated for doctors and nobody mentions it.

Get a scissor, cut some hairs in your crown(around 20, it wont make you bald), back of head, temples(further than nw1-2 scale). Compare thickness...if theyre not the same....your balding.

Or wear a hat all day wait for 24 hours take off the hat and shake your hair using your hands with your head in the sink...compare the hairs being shed...do they have the same thickness?

i wouldn't worry about it anyways, this is the best time to start balding.

----------


## bobby88

> I hate people who post their full heads of hair on here looking for advice. Do you want us to tell you you are not dealing with hairloss to feel better like seriously if you think you are losing your hair with that mop of hair you have than you have problems.


 There is always a beginning ... I 'm here to search informations and know if i'm beginning to loose my hairs or not.




> easy test is to do a minituarization study, i don't know why it's so complicated for doctors and nobody mentions it.
> 
> Get a scissor, cut some hairs in your crown(around 20, it wont make you bald), back of head, temples(further than nw1-2 scale). Compare thickness...if theyre not the same....your balding.
> 
> Or wear a hat all day wait for 24 hours take off the hat and shake your hair using your hands with your head in the sink...compare the hairs being shed...do they have the same thickness?
> 
> i wouldn't worry about it anyways, this is the best time to start balding.


 All my hairs are extremely thin.

I will try to compare my hairs. Thank you for the advise

----------


## bobby88

I'm now 25 years old !

I have still very thin hairs. I wash my hairs every day. If not, they are dirty and we can see my scalp (not only in the vertex). My scalp is often itchy, maybe because i watch my hairs every day ?

I'm still taking no product ...

What do you think ?

----------


## clandestine

> No; go away.


 Haha, classic.

----------


## BigThinker

> My scalp is often itchy, maybe because i watch my hairs every day ?


 No, your scalp itches because...




> *I'm still taking no product*

----------


## bobby88

> No, your scalp itches because...


 



> I'm still taking no product


 I don't understand. Can you explain ?

----------


## sjgw97

> Hy everybody,
> 
> I am 23 and i don't know if i need to take a treatment.
> 
> What can you say about my situation ?
> 
> Thx very much for your help


  youtu.be/2i6ssQKdTLg

----------


## BBay

have to agree with you, full mop of hair waste of time for us to view

----------

